# More Bang For Your Buck!



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

What are your opinions and experiences with sonars or cameras, which is the best product for the money? reasonable yet very good sonars or cameras.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

I won't fish again without my vexilar. I've even packed up and gone home when my battery died early. In my opinion,it's the best investment for ice fishing, even if your only a moderatly diehard fisherman. You will be able to get most of your money back if you decide to sell it down the road. I fish mainly on the red river here in manitoba, and the water is very dark. I tried the aqua-view, but could only see 1-2 feet. If you fish a fairly clear lake, the camera might work. I find a sonar unit gives you a much better picture of what's going on below, with a minimal amount of fuss.No worries about rotating the camera, etc.I use an fl-8se, and it's a great unit. the fl-18 is nice, but I just didn't think the split screen is worth the xtra cash. If you practice, you can pick up a wally crusing in right on the bottom with an fl-8.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1. Vexilar
1. Vexilar
1. Vexilar

Any questions, see #1.


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks guys, i was looking more for what kind of models of sonars and cameras. sorry i should have worded the post different :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want any Vex I'm sure you can get the FL-8 for pretty reasonable. If you got more $$$ to spend go with the FL-18 or FL-20.

But to some degree a sonar is a sonar so other brands will accomplish pretty much the same thing....in recent years they've just added more goodies.

For cameras, I own an Aqua Vu scout and preferred it over any model that faces sideways (Scout faces down). But if I would've done it all over again I would've gotten the 360-degree model:

http://www.naturevisioninc.com/shop_nvi ... t=4&page=1

My .02


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i am lookin at a used fl-8 for $175 with a charger and bag right now. and an new scout for $199.99 with a $25 rebate. another option for the aqua vu is that they are selling the old discontinued models with the smaller 4" screens and they are giving you the $100 tripod w/ a remote for free, let me know what you guys think about those deals. :lol:

I'm pretty strapped for cash so i just am tryin to get the best deal i can. so the advice is greatly appreciated, thanks a lot guys

i would get the 360 if i could afford it but i heard the split screens make it heard to see??????


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've used both and will not go without a Flasher. I use the FL-18 and it works like a champ. The camera is a lot of fun but once it gets dark or the water is murky, you're screwed. The cameras are more fun and are easier (other than the fact that you have to drop the cable all the way down) to use if you can see, but the Vex will always work no matter the conditions...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> The camera is a lot of fun but once it gets dark or the water is murky, you're screwed.


That's really something to consider. If you usually fish the same lakes and they are murky, you won't be happy with the camera.

If you're strapped for cash, I'm sure you can find used Scouts in the classifieds or on Ebay.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree one of my friends has a camera, and during the day its fine but at night or in water thats murky its not even worth turning it on. i would sugest an fl18 or fl20.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually having one of each is the way to go IMO but if I had to pick one I would take the Vex. hands down.

When I first started using mine I was kind of "fuzzy" on how to read it. After you catch a fish with one thats all it takes. You will not leave the house without it. After a while you'll find yourself being able to tell if the bottom is hard, weedy, soft, rocky...ect. It takes a little while of using it to learn how to read the bottom. Thats where its nice to also have a camera. That way you can compare the two. Its pretty easy to catch on.

Depending on what kind of ice I'm on I sometimes don't even need to drill a hole to tell if there are fish down there and what kind of bottom it is. This is REALLY handy because it cuts down on the "looking" phase of fishing. You can move around a lot faster. The ice has to be relatively clear though. Its the cats meow for finding the edge of weed beds!!

I just have an 8. I would LOVE to upgrade to a newer model. Now if I could only find a deal like Nj found. Maybe I can talk my wife into an early Christmas present.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

The fl-8 for 175.00 is a good deal if it's an se model. if not, then it's an older unit, and you may want to haggle on the price. Hopefully, you can go see it personally. Also, try to bench test the sonar if you can . Place it on a kitchen table, turn it on, and aim the transducer at the floor. Floor must be a hard floor not carpet. You should get a reading at around 10ft, depending on the height of the transducer. This way you know the transducer isn't shot. If the battery is dead, you can also use one of those portable 12v power packs, or an extra car battery if you have one. Try not to buy one without being able to test it first.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

The best deal going on new flashers right now is the MarCum VX-1. $249 with a $50 mail in rebate I think it goes on until Dec 30th. Here are the specs:

http://www.reedssports.com/Product.taf? ... &_ID=10258

I checked them out at Gander the other other day and there a sweet little unit for the price.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My buddy has an older FL-8 (not an se) that he was talking of selling for $125 with the case and everything. If you're interested I can talk to him about it.

I just got the new 20 a couple days ago...sold the 18 on eBay. Once you start using the zoom feature you would never want to be without it (on the 18 or 20)! You can clearly see the difference between a fish 2 inches, 6 inches, or a foot off the bottom. Without the zoom you can still see a fish down there, but you would not be able to tell the difference in inches...more about a foot.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Like others have already said. You'll be happy with a Vex. Check out ebay...there are plenty of Fl-8 and Fl-18 units available. As for the cameras, the cheaper units will do just as good of job as the higher end models. The higher end models may have more bells and whistles but the clarity is similiar to the lower end models. I have used the Aqua Vu Scout for 2 years now and have had no problems with it. Cabelas had a special on the Scouts last week....they were selling for $129 with the rebate.


----------

